
Core Data Lab, a Full-Featured Core Data Viewer - cerberusss
https://betamagic.nl/products/coredatalab.html
======
cerberusss
Some additional information: Core Data is the Apple-provided framework to
persist your object data when you're developing software on macOS, iOS and
friends. It uses SQLite as its underlying database.

I don't have anything to do with the product mentioned. It's just that as an
iOS developer, I found Core Data finicky in my past projects. Often I wanted
to check whether my object data was correctly saved into the underlying
database, or add initial data, or edit data to test some logic. This product
seems to be focused on exactly that.

